# Lily falling asleep on my hand



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

She was super sweet today


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

awwwwwwwwww. cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww thats too cute.


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

dude said:


> awwwwwwwwww. cute


Awww dude looks similar to Lily!
I seem to see sooo many pics of Lutinos, Cinnamon, Pearled, Pieds, and all the other fancy colors that it's nice to see I'm not the only one with a normal grey! LOL


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

Cuuuuuuuute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

so sweet and very cute


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Awwww....I can just SEE that tiny little eye wanting to close!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's adorable!  Don't worry, my hubby LOVES the normal gray mutation, I have two normal gray males!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My Lucky is a normal grey also Beano


----------



## kbeirne (May 2, 2011)

So sweet! I love that, "I don't wanna sleep... but I'm so darn comfy!" look. haha


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

kbeirne said:


> So sweet! I love that, "I don't wanna sleep... but I'm so darn comfy!" look. haha


Ha ha, yes that definitely sums that look up!
Then she will close it for a few seconds, then pop it back open and repeat this til she finally tucks her head back in her wings (still keeping one eye squinted).


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
She seriously does some of the cutest and funniest stuff.
It's entertaining just to sit and watch her, trying to figure out what she's thinking and why she's doing the things she does.

For example, I layed out a bunch of towels on the floor for her to walk around on. I spread some seeds/pellets out for her. (when she is out of the cage, I like laying it out in on the towel instead of the bowl because I feel like that is more natural to her and she seems to like it more). Anyways, I layed on the floor while she ran around on the towels. She would go pick up some food and come stand directly in front of my face and eat. I mean, we were pretty much nose to beak she was so close.
I thought it was super cute so I didn't care at all, I had just wondered why she liked that..


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't they make you sleepy when they do that? Love it.

As I remember you lost Woodstock and then got Lily? She certainly is bringing you much joy, and she's so trusting of you. Actually a very heartwarming story you have to share with others.


----------

